# The Flavour Thesaurus



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Today, totally by accident, I stumbled across the most incredible book. A book which I never knew I wanted or needed until I found it. It is call "The Flavour Thesaurus" and it is written by Niki Segnit.

It has a section on every food type you can think of and tells you all the flavours that pair well with that food. What a superb idea for a book!

This is the link to it on Amazon and it explains it far better than I:
[product="26985"]The Flavor Thesaurus A Compendium Of Pairings Recipes And Ideas For The Creative Cook Revised [/product]
Well worth investing in.

Goldi


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

its one of my bibles when writing new dishes.

highly recommended, although if you already have The Flavor Bible by dornenburg, then maybe the latter is best of the two.

flavor thesaurus is a handy format so usually I take it on trips when I feel inspired.


----------

